# Camera/video combo?



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Advice/recommendations sought.

Looking for a small pocket size camera with a good video capability. Camera has to have a wide angle option and video needs to be good, but not necessarily Go Pro quality, which is great but has no display.

It would need an LCD display, plus a long battery life, with an in car charger. Camera need to be pocket size and ideally have fixing options to attach it to the car, for reasons explained in the next paragraph. Anti vibration would be a plus (camera not car)

I am off to Norway including the North Atlantic Road and on to Sweden next year for a three week plus road tour and want to ensure I get to take some great memories home with me.

Budget is around the £150-£300 mark

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you have the budget for a go pro then why don't you buy a go pro? Lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> If you have the budget for a go pro then why don't you buy a go pro? Lol


This, there's also a gopro accessory for just about every eventuality.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

" which is great but has no display."

erm...._this_


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Kenny :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

kenny wilson said:


> " which is great but has no display."
> 
> erm...._this_


Gopro sell a display that plugs into the back of the camera (it's quite an expensive accessory though), even if you don't have it you can use the gopro app which can be used to view a stream of what the camera is recording and to play back clips.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You can buy a display for one?


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> You can buy a display for one?


Or you use a smartphone via wifi as a display and controller..


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> You can buy a display for one?


http://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/accessories/lcd-touch-bacpac/ALCDB-401.html#/start=1

This thing ^. You can manage without though as there's the gopro app


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Laurie.J.M said:


> http://shop.gopro.com/EMEA/accessories/lcd-touch-bacpac/ALCDB-401.html#/start=1
> 
> This thing ^. You can manage without though as there's the gopro app


I know you can

I meant it as a reply to the op lol


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers I didn't realise the GoPro had a screen attachment. Thanks.

Secondly I have to confess I don't use a smart phone.


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

You can pick up the go pro 4 for around 300 and it has a built in display..


----------

